# A PASSING



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sadly the gunsmith I have used for over 30 years passed last week at the young age of 84 - this is like losing a family member - like my V's my long guns have never failed me in the field thanks to him !!!!!! so for those getting into upland hunting for the first time - find a great gun store to find your first long gun - they will fit the gun to you - all great gundealers have a great gunsmith - can not have 1 without the other - you do not get this at Walmart !!!!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend, RE.

Good pointer on the gun fitting, though. I went from a short stock Rem 1100 to a Beretta Silver Pigeon and could not shoot straight to save my life. I was ready to drop $500+ to have the stock cut and an adjustable buttpad installed. Went to the gun fitter and left 10 minutes later with a gun fitting like a glove.... All I needed was a $25 cheek pad and a guy who knows what he is doing


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, R E... and may he rest in peace. :'(


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Sad news. My thoughts are with you, his friends and family.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He is not gone to me

in body yes

your words left His earned reflexions

Peace is a release and He had a great long run

I know you remember the cares at real working crafts

Gas stations once they cleaned your windows, checked your oil and air and did this with pride

We all lost when these greats leave.

May your wad cutters find another Craftsman 

God saws it all


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SOL - MSW- JID LIL & RUDY - Thank you for the posts - when pride in what VVe do - all is LOST !!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend, and gunsmith's passing. May he rest in peace.
Gun Smithing is become a lost art these days. He will be missed by many, I'm certain.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Condolences REM


----------

